# SSR Wheels: New Sponsor to Bimmerfest.com!



## SSR Wheels (Sep 25, 2012)

​
*SSR Wheels* is a new sponsor to Bimmerfest.com and we'd like to introduce ourselves with a brief summary about us and some examples of our wheel line up!

In 1971 SSR released the first 3 piece wheel, the MK1. Aluminum wheels were in high demand and resulted in the creation of JWL (Japan Light Alloy Wheel) Certification in 1973. The Japanese Government incorporates this certification on aluminum wheels to improve quality and safety. JWL certification involves testing impact strength and endurance strength. SSR wheels are always put through JWL testing before they are used on the street or track. In 1981, a 3rd party statutory board the VIA (Vehicle Inspection Association) was created to verify JWL testing. Both the JWL and VIA logo are embossed into each and every SSR wheel representing dedication to quality control. SSR has always focused on manufacturing precise, lightweight, and strong wheels and will continue this tradition for years to come.

In order to deliver quality and reassurance, SSR's unique quality control of production surpasses JWL standards. SSR takes a different stance when supplying wheels to the race circuit. The race spec wheels are manufactured in the same essence as the commercialized wheels. This gives SSR direct feedback from the race circuit to further enhance the technology of the wheels. Time spent at the track and involvement with an array of motorsports has led to the technological developments that are embedded in every SSR wheel. SSR continues its involvement in motorsports with numerous victories in JGTC, Time Attack, Formula D, and D1GP.

For more Information and a list of* authorized dealers* check *http://www.ssr-wheels.com*

*SSR Professor Series*
3 Piece construction enables the user to select a diameter, width, disk and offset to achieve the the perfect fitment! The signature step rim of the Professor Series wheels enhances strength as well as offering a lighter overall weight when compared to a comparable reverse lip rim.

*Professor MS3*





*Professor SP3*





*Professor SP1*





*Professor MS1*





*For additional pictures in our SSR Gallery, please click here*

Want to see what your car looks like with SSR Wheels? Try our free App available for Apple Iphone, Ipad and Itouch. 










We also have a custom color program in which you can choose from select finishes for the face, inner and outerbarrels and even choose your wheel bolts(rivets) Getting different color faces does not cost anything extra when ordering except for when choosing Super Black Coast (SBC) or Spectrum Silver. Inquire with an authorized dealer for details and pricing.


----------



## SSR Wheels (Sep 25, 2012)

Pictures from a recent shoot we did on a Z4 M

Click --> *Z4 M on S S R Professor SP1*


----------



## SSR Wheels (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's another one:

Professor SP3 on E92


----------



## SSR Wheels (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's something for those of you that like a more aggressive car. Widebody E46 on Professor SP1 in Touring Gold

For more pictures of this car, check here


----------



## SSR Wheels (Sep 25, 2012)

Professor SP3 in Flat Black face and black anodized inner/outer barrels


----------



## SSR Wheels (Sep 25, 2012)

Not a BMW but still looks great!

Want to see more? http://ssr-wheels.com/gallery/post/Mercedes-Benz-E63-AMG-on-SSR-Professor-SP3.aspx


----------



## SSR Wheels (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.ssr-wheels.com/gallery/post/BMW-E92-on-SSR-Professor-MS3.aspx


----------



## SSR Wheels (Sep 25, 2012)

A preview of one of the wheels from our new line on the F10 M5 Chassis.

SSR Executor CV01-S


----------

